# BEWARE: Very cute puppy pictures inside!



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

As some of you may know, we have an English Toy Terrier, Coco, who is about 15 months old now.

Well, my Aunty and Uncle decided to take the plunge and get their very first dog while their kids were still young. My uncle has always been very smitten with our we Coco, and when they heard there were some puppies, they couldn't resist a look, and ended up coming home with wee George!

George is a full brother to Coco, but from different litters.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is the sweetest wee dog, and has really nice markings, better than Coco's (shhh don't tell her I said that!)
























and a wee video of him playing with Saffy and Coco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F33vI3ThpM


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, I know I've already said it, but he's soooo cute!!!


----------

